

Why I Left the .NET Framework - rfreytag
http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/C_.html

======
RichardFord
I'm loving the .NET framework as a career. When it comes down to it we have 2
major choices to choose from - Java and .NET framework, with a smattering of
Python around.

Given those two choices I'll take C# any day over Java. Where Java has it
right is in the ecosystem. It's more mature for obvious reasons and has great
alternative language communities - Clojure and Scala. We have F#, which is
great.

But for day to programming, I don't think Java and Intellij beats Visual
Studio and Resharper. You can become very productive with VS/ReSharper and C#.

